# If you enjoy laughing at other's misfortune...



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks painful, but rare to hear an adult cry like a baby[youtube:3r7ps849]http://www.youtube.com/v/O5utqi_QtRU&hl=en[/youtube:3r7ps849]


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

She sounds like my hound barking lol


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds like some kinda of wounded creature of the night you might hear on a halloween scary sounds cd, and she sneaks in the "I cant breathe line".... Sounds like she took the biggest one she could muster before that statement of misery


----------

